
The Subtle Tyranny of Blockchain - taylorbuley
https://medium.com/@justmoon/the-subtle-tyranny-of-blockchain-91d98b8a3a65
======
taylorbuley
this is the original post referenced by
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12313406](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12313406)

